# Gowanbank apprentices



## Duncan Mackay (Mar 25, 2006)

I have been trying to trace for a number of years, two fellow apprentices Paul Joseph Wilkinson and David Elborn who I was with on the Gowanbank from 1968/69.


----------



## Ian Harrod (Oct 11, 2005)

Duncan Mackay said:


> I have been trying to trace for a number of years, two fellow apprentices Paul Joseph Wilkinson and David Elborn who I was with on the Gowanbank from 1968/69.


Hello Duncan,

Have a look through the Bank Line sub-forum under Shipping Discussion below. There is a mountain of Bank Line info there and many photos in the Gallery. 

Have fun.


----------

